# How do you tell Bloat or Baby



## spottie2101

Daft question how do you know what is bloat and what is baby bump forming???

Me and O/H have been discussing it for ages and still no further forward :dohh:


----------



## Sam182

Bump will start low down and will be hard whereas bloat may be soft and higher up


----------



## Ventri

not 100% sure, but I'm thinking you can't suck in bump but you can suck in bloat. :}


----------



## AllieCat

i cant suck in my bloat, but my tiny tiny bump IS hard and when i press on it it makes me have to pee. Hope this helps


----------



## spottie2101

Im even more confused now, i can breathe it in a little bit but when i touch it i dont want to pee or anything lol


----------



## aliwnec10

when you wake up in the morning and are laying flat... is there a bump or is your stomach flat like usual? With my 1st... i didn't have an actual bump until 23 weeks and it literally appeared overnight. Like a speed bump on my lower belly (when laying flat).


----------



## spottie2101

Im going to lie down flat now and will report back two mins lol


----------



## Girlnextdoor

aliwnec10 said:


> when you wake up in the morning and are laying flat... is there a bump or is your stomach flat like usual? With my 1st... i didn't have an actual bump until 23 weeks and it literally appeared overnight. Like a speed bump on my lower belly (when laying flat).

I was the same with my first. I felt like it took FOREVER to get a bump. But, when it was there it was totally obvious that it was a real bump and not bloat. I was around 22 weeks and mine literally came overnight too. I remember looking in the mirror in shock because it was not there the day before! 

The baby bump is easy to tell because it is hard when you press, not soft like a normal tummy.

I can't suck my bloat in right now either :shrug:


----------



## Equess

Yay thankgod someone asked this! I was wondering as well lol


----------



## spottie2101

I feel so daft asking this :winkwink: but what if your stomach was not flat in the first place?????

When i lie down my stomach does still have a bump but im not a skinny winnie either so its never been totally flat :dohh:

Sorry girls i bet you are thinking what a fool :happydance:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

spottie2101 said:


> I feel so daft asking this :winkwink: but what if your stomach was not flat in the first place?????
> 
> When i lie down my stomach does still have a bump but im not a skinny winnie either so its never been totally flat :dohh:
> 
> Sorry girls i bet you are thinking what a fool :happydance:

How far along are you? Is the bump hard?


----------



## MLS

Typically, unless your at the VERY end of the first trimester, and pretty tiny, anything you see will be bloat. Also if this is your first, its most likely bloat at this point unless your having multiples. Your bump starts down reallllllllllllllly low, like at your underwear line, and will get bigger from there. Anything you see around your belly button is either fat or bloat. :)


----------



## aliwnec10

spottie2101 said:


> I feel so daft asking this :winkwink: but what if your stomach was not flat in the first place?????
> 
> When i lie down my stomach does still have a bump but im not a skinny winnie either so its never been totally flat :dohh:
> 
> Sorry girls i bet you are thinking what a fool :happydance:

but was there always a bump- before your BFP?


----------

